# funeral expenses



## petejune

Hi All
does anybody know how much it costs to be cremated in central Portugal,and can you take out a policy to cover the expense.


----------



## silvers

Cremation is legal in Portugal but there are only seven crematoriums - two in Lisbon, one in Rio de Mouro, near Sintra, one in Figueira da Foz (Central Portugal), one in Oporto and two in the Alentejo at Elvas and Ferreira do Alentejo.

Bodies buried at municipal cemeteries in Portugal are exhumed after 3 years when the next-of-kin may arrange to have the remains cremated or transferred to a wall box. If the body is not fully decomposed, it will be buried again for further periods of 2 years until decomposure is complete. Due to the very great shortage of space, the British Cemetery in Lisbon is reserved for the burial of Protestants residing in Portugal whose normal place of worship is St George's Church, Lisbon, St Paul's Church, Estoril, St Vincent's Church, Lagos or St Andrew's Church of Scotland.

Transportation of a body or ashes to the UK is possible but costly and should be handled by a reputable firm of undertakers. A list is available from the Embassy and Consulates.


----------



## paramonte

Bodies are only exhumed if the deceased family (or himself while alive) did not buy the grave land. It is common for a family to buy just one grave, being the coffins piled one on the top of the other (there is a max number). You can buy the grave after the burrial. Graves are just pieces of land that you buy. It is common for the families to prepare and buy grave space even when everybody is in good health.


----------



## cinderfella

Any chance of someone answering the OP question.
Cremation has caught on in Portugal in recent years.
Personally I am after a basic international cremation policy without the 200% gross profit margin these insurance companies add on.


----------



## christopherdouglas

cinderfella said:


> Any chance of someone answering the OP question.


Mmm, that would be useful ?


----------



## MrBife

Just a guess but I suspect most people that have used the service are no longer in a position to be able to respond. Why not give the crematorium a call while you are able ?

A low cost insurance policy with no profiteering from the company involved would be something to die for wouldn't it ?


----------

